# Question to ask Police Chief !!



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hello everyone&#8230; I am in my final stage of starting a career as a College Police Officer. This week I have my first meeting with the police chief and I am not sure what to really ask.... Any idea*??


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

"Do I have time to put my knee pads on before I get under your desk?"

"Who do I make the check out to?"

C'mon, you really have no questions at all about the department, it's policies/procedures, career advancement opportunities? When you interview a suspect or victim are you gonna be able to come up with some questions?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

You should mention that you were asking around on the Masscops forum for interview advice. Chiefs LOVE that. Seriously, if we give you all the answers, isn't that cheating? Why don't you spend some time thinking of what questions YOU think are important? Tell him about YOURSELF, not what you think he wants to hear. None of us had the luxury of scripted answers. If your planning to begin a career in this field, plagarism is not the way to start. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Good Question: What are the current shifts on the department.

Bad Question: Is that a picture of your daughter, man is she hot, she single?

Good Question: How long is your FTO program

Bad Question: When can I take a vacation day, I got this raging party to go to.

Good Question: Are there any schools/training available for me to attend.

Bad Question: Can we date the girls that go to college here or is that off limits?

Good Question: How many specialized positions are on the department.

Bad Question: Is it a problem to go to a keg party on campus; off duty off course.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

May not be a bad thing to ask for a copy of the contract either.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

"Can they call me tsunami on the radio?"

*i almost died laughing after i read this.*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

tsunami said:


> *Hello everyone&#8230; I am in my final stage of starting a career as a College Police Officer. This week I have my first meeting with the police chief and I am not sure what to really ask.... Any idea*??


Hey Chief, you have a candidate coming on MassCops asking what to ask you...

I always thought the questions went the other way but what do I know.

I hope you get the job, Chief...


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Ask him does he have a daughter your age and if so does she put out.

Ask him does the bleach he uses on his white shirt give him brain damage

Ask him does he support the arrest of Henry Gates

Ask him how much he makes and does he deserve it for doing nothing.

Ask him does he have a jacuzzi for the officers in the department

If he tells you "no" to any of these question decline the job!!!


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Do we get to use tazers? Huh, do we, do we, do we, do we, do we, do we? Huh, huh? Cooool, Tazers, bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, do we, can we, huh? huh? You know, use the tazers, Chief?


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

which bathroom lends the most privacy for vicious #2's?


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Good Goood thanks all...these are all REAAAAAAAAAAAAAlly good questions


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

ask the chief if sarcasm is still a demerit, like it is on MC

also, did they ever find out what was causing that smell in the cruiser? and if so, how much longer til it's removed?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Do we have chapter 90?









Sorry couldn't help it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

"Chief, will I have access to the peephole in the girl's gymnasium?"

"Or do I have to wait until the end of my probation?"


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn thanks to all the negative and positive feed back....you guys are really though here...


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

tsunami said:


> Damn thanks to all the negative and positive feed back....you guys are really though here...


Yes, many of us have made a career out of being "though."


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> Yes, many of us have made a career out of being "though."


Spell check doesn't help when it's spelled correctly, but the wrong word.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ask the Chief what he expects his new hires to focus on...
What does the Chief think is BEST about working for his department?
What does the Chief think is(or is not) different about his department from others?
What does the Chief do to promote "community relations"?
What plans do the Chief have to improve or maintain the quality of his department?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

MetrowestPD said:


> Spell check doesn't help when it's spelled correctly, but the wrong word.


Sure, but when someone accuses you of being "though," you've got to be though


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2009)

Ask him if he knows what 'they' taste like. If he says: "my balls? I have no idea what they taste like. You can write me a too/from about it later". Take the job. He's a keeper! He reads Masscops.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Im not even old enough to take the test..but,when going thru the initial interview process, are you expected to ask questions? I never thought so, but set me straight if it's so


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Hey!*

*Let's start talking about whether or not we carry off-duty!?*


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hardtobehumble said:


> Im not even old enough to take the test..but,when going thru the initial interview process, are you expected to ask questions? I never thought so, but set me straight if it's so


YOU MUST STAND TALL IN YOUR STATEMENTS. not trickle off sheepishly..



tsunami said:


> Damn thanks to all the negative and positive feed back....you guys are really *though* here...


Though a theer a female theer
Ray a guy who used to work for me.
Me a me and that is me...

As a veteran of interviews, I can only say this. Be truthful, be humble, be honest, anything else brings your mother into the mix.


----------

